# uk based IPs wanting overseas surrogacy options



## Lisarenee (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone

After repeated miscarriages my partner and I have decided that we are going to look at overseas surrogacy either in the Ukraine or Georgia or somewhere where other people have had a good experience.
Is there anyone out there who is uk based who can give me some advice of good overseas surrogacy agencies?
Or, any success stories that you can share with me?

thanks
LR


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have 6 month old twins born through surrogacy. Feel free to pm me. Xxx


----------



## Lisarenee (Mar 1, 2012)

hi DaisyMaisey,
I have PMd you. I hope you got it? Please can you let me know your story?
Thanks LiR x


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi
We are 6 months with twins via SCI in india,  

Rosebud


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

My Husband and I are also expecting twins in India. They are due beginning of Mar 14.

Good luck


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Lisarenee
There are many different options to consider.  Do make sure you have confidence in your clinic/agency, that they can fully account for their actions, that you have good lines of communication with them and that they provide a clear and accurate picture of the costs involved.  As part of any parental order application (to secure legal status as parents post birth) the English Court will now scrutinise the role, actions and charges of your clinic/agency given the UK public policy restrictions.
Do also make sure you have a clear immigration plan so you can get home smoothly after the birth and that you get to grips with the requirements for a parental order and the associated court process.  Do feel free to get in touch if you want further guidance.
Best of luck 
Louisa


----------

